# Firefox 3 Is Too Slow because Web Accelerator & Fasterfox Are No Longer Compatible!



## Peachesbackwards

Despite the great features, Firefox 3 sucks because its too slow as it is no longer compatible with Google Web Accelerator & Fasterfox which I use at the same time. As a result I had to uninstall Firefox 3 and reinstall Firefox 2 which took forever yesterday as System Restore worked but
Firefox didn't and I had to manually do stuff. I'm curious if anyone had the same problem. I wrote a blog on this at www.ezinearticles.com/?Firefox-3.0-Warning---Do-Not-Install-Now-Its-Way-Too-Slow&id=1255846


----------



## Geoff

FF3 just came out, wait a few weeks for developers to finalize their add-ons before saying FF3 sucks.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just to let you know!! Fasterfox is basically a shortcut to doing it manually. All it does is change a few registries inside of FF. Fasterfox is actually bad for FF because it changes the registries way too much. Doing it manually is way better. If you want to learn how to it manually check this link out. 

http://forevergeek.com/open_source/make_firefox_faster.php


----------



## Sir Travis D

I have heard about fasterfox being bad.


----------



## Punk

FF 3 works better for me...


----------



## G25r8cer

I recommend if anyone had Fasterfox or anything similar to get rid of it. All it causes is problems. Trust me I use to have it


----------



## Peachesbackwards

I honestly never noticed any problems when I use Fasterfox & Google Wen Accelerator together but thanks for the link and I'll check out the manual tweaks and try them on my other computer and see if I notice a difference.

While I love Firefox, I can't understand why they are putting Firefox 3 out with major bugs in it like slower internet speed as to me any improvements don't outweigh slower speed to me in terms of importance.


----------



## Irishwhistle

It works faster than FF2 for me... try getting rid of Web Accelerator and Fasterfox.... it might work better that way.


----------



## denverbronco26

not a chance FF3 is slower than FF2. Ive also heard that Google Web Accelorator doesnt do much anyways.


----------



## Shane

i tried FF3 and ihad to go back to an older version of FF because when i tried to import my old bookmarks i went to the folder where i store my bokmarks and they never show for the import,yet when i go back on the older version they show so hell knows what they did with the import boomarks function.


----------



## meanman

FF3 is working very slow for me, i end up using IE instead most the time.


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];1003411 said:
			
		

> FF3 just came out, wait a few weeks for developers to finalize their add-ons before saying FF3 sucks.



I agree, FF3 is good!


----------



## atomic

I use a download manager (FDM) for big downloads. Speeds around 2500kb/s.  Firefox 3 works great for me but using any browser to download will be slower than using a download manager.


----------

